# The caliber of people we have on GON......



## germag (Jul 25, 2012)

I've been looking for a bait tank to set up at home. The other day I was looking through GON Marketplace and found a good deal on a 40 gal. As some of you already know, I've been having some seriou health issues lately that severly limit what I can and can't do at this point. (I'm recovering, but it's a slow go)  So, long story short, I was not able to go pick it up. 

I contacted the seller to see if he would consider shipping it to me (at my cost, of course),  even though he only lives 40 miles or so from me, and he really didn't have a convenient way to pack and ship it...which I fully understood. Any way, I explained my situation to him and asked if he would be willing to deliver it to me if I paid extra. He said that he would deliver it to me but he didn't want any extra money. Gasoline is $3.36 a gallon......I'm not letting him do that. After some negotiation, I finally got him to agree to let me reimburse him for his gas. It would haveeen much easier for him to just say "Sorry, I don't have the time to deliver it." ad just sell it to someone that could come pick it up. He didn't do that. He went out of his way to accommodate me.

So, yesterday afternoon he pulled into my driveway, arried the tank down to my garage door and we did the deal. One of the nicest guys I've ever met anywhere, but I don't think he's unique within GON in that respect. I think we have an organization where the people who are NOT that way are few and far between......the polar opposite of the general populus.

This really is one big happy family. I'm not sure if he's registered on the forums under some screen name or not, but...Thanks, Lamon!


----------



## Jasper (Jul 25, 2012)

Yessir, many fine people right here! Get better soon Germag!


----------



## Rodsmith (Jul 25, 2012)

Most folks here in the good ole' southern states were raised to be just that way. I know that my father always obeyed the golden rule, taught me to do so, and it has served me well for a good many years now. Life is just so much better when theres no strife in it, an honest man can just sleep better at night, and it never, ever, hurts to help out a neighbor. Prayers go out for your quick recovery germag, I'll be in touch sir.


----------



## declemen (Jul 25, 2012)

For sure, we have been blessed with some fine folks on here, most people dont know that you are supposed to treat your neighbor better than yourself


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep...I was born (hatched?) and raised in the DEEP south...southern Louisiana...and we were raised the same way. Sadly, though, I've seen that mindset changing over the years in our society and going more in a "every man for himself" direction with little regard for anyone else. It's just refreshing to have a place to go where everyone seems to cling to the old traditional Southern tenets.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 25, 2012)

Good Folks!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

germag said:


> Yep...I was born (hatched?) and raised in the DEEP south...southern Louisiana...and we were raised the same way. Sadly, though, I've seen that mindset changing over the years in our society and going more in a "every man for himself" direction with little regard for anyone else. It's just refreshing to have a place to go where everyone seems to cling to the old traditional Southern tenets.



Where you from down there?


----------



## germag (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where you from down there?



Started out life in the Lafayette area, and moved around a LOT for a few years....I don't remember too much of it. At some point we moved down to Houma, then down to Cocodrie....then up around NOLA in LaPlace, Metairie, Kenner....my dad worked in the oil fields down there. Then when I was maybe 7 or 8 we moved to Slidell and I spent th rest of my "youth" in Slidell.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 25, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep, there are some great people on here.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jul 25, 2012)

I think as a whole....  the folks here at GON are many steps above the average run of folks out there today....  

The sad part of the story ... is the youth of the world.... but even then the younger guys here at GON are way above the rest... My folks .... not just my Dad ... but every one of family .... would stomp a double knot in your rear and dare you to even think about acting the ways kids act today(not all, but a bigger percentage).... 

You can go anywhere and tell how kids were raised ... just by listening and watching for a few minutes... 

I was taught to be polite, kind and helpful to folks,  but not allow any one to run over you.... I try to practice what I was taught.....


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm blushing.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 25, 2012)

I think the average outdoorsman is a notch above most other groups of people. 

This goes to prove it.


----------



## germag (Jul 26, 2012)

Sargent said:


> I think the average outdoorsman is a notch above most other groups of people.
> 
> This goes to prove it.



Yes....it really does. Hey, I see you live in Woodstock. How come we've never done any fishing or shooting?


----------



## germag (Jul 26, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I think as a whole....  the folks here at GON are many steps above the average run of folks out there today....
> 
> The sad part of the story ... is the youth of the world.... but even then the younger guys here at GON are way above the rest... My folks .... not just my Dad ... but every one of family .... would stomp a double knot in your rear and dare you to even think about acting the ways kids act today(not all, but a bigger percentage)....
> 
> ...



Agree 100%. This is all true. A few years ago I was out eating dinner at Chili's with my wife and one of our family friends  that was visiting us from Virginia, and her daughter. OK...so it's me and two women and one 6 year old child at our table. At the table behind me was 2 teenaged boys and 2 teenage girls....probably 16 or 17 years old. They (the boys) started using the worst imagineable language, and the more people that looked around to see what was going on, the louder they got. Didn't take me long to get a bellyfull of it and I turned around and asked them politely to knock it off. Then the one on the other side of their table, where I couldn't reach his throat, started to direct it at me...calling me everything he could think of and telling me how I need to mind my own business...I explained to him how this WAS my business because I had made it my business, then we both stood up and he started all that stupid-looking posturing at me where you stick your chest out and wave your arms around and say "What? What?  You wanna do something?" and just generally look like a complete idiot. He didn't seem to grasp the idea that if I wanted to "do something" I would have already done it. But, I have no desire to go to jail for poleaxing a 16 year-old. But luckily someone had called the PD and they got there in no time flat, took these little cretins outside, read them the Riot Act and ran them off....explaining how they could, in fact, go to jail for that kind of behavior. The sad part of all of this is, if they had been raised the way I was raised, they would have never even thought about being that disrespectful to the ladies and children in the first place....it would have never entered their minds....and if something HAD happened to make me say something, they would probably have shown me more respect as their elder. My dad was a policeman in the town I grew up in. He and my mom literally knew everybody in town....so did I. The responding officers, or another patron, or _somebody_ would have given him a full report, and he would have hurt me over it. I know that, but that's not the reason I wouldn't have ever even considered acting that way....the reason is that my parents instilled in me very early the importance of respecting other people. Foul language alone would have gotten me hurt.....but that's not why I don't use it. I don't use it because it is disrespectful and it all goes back to the fact that I know the importance of respect.

I think just about everyone in this forum were raised, to one degree or another, "old school" like I was raised. There's no doubt at all that it works.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 26, 2012)

germag said:


> Yes....it really does. Hey, I see you live in Woodstock. How come we've never done any fishing or shooting?




See the baby girl in my picture?

A 2 year old makes for a lack of free time.... and I work a lot.

It would be great to get together with other folks.... Maybe we need a "Woodstock Roundup" or some sort of thing!


----------



## germag (Jul 26, 2012)

Sargent said:


> See the baby girl in my picture?
> 
> A 2 year old makes for a lack of free time.... and I work a lot.
> 
> It would be great to get together with other folks.... Maybe we need a "Woodstock Roundup" or some sort of thing!



Yeah...I remember those days. It was like being on perpetual restriction. 

Every once in a while there is a get-together for all of the folks in this area and we go to a BBQ place, usually on a Wed., once a month or so. I haven't been in a while due to severe health issues, but I think I'm getting close to recovering enough to resume those activities....


----------



## Sargent (Jul 26, 2012)

germag said:


> Yeah...I remember those days. It was like being on perpetual restriction.
> 
> Every once in a while there is a get-together for all of the folks in this area and we go to a BBQ place, usually on a Wed., once a month or so. I haven't been in a while due to severe health issues, but I think I'm getting close to recovering enough to resume those activities....




I haven't been to one in a couple of years.   Hopefully there will be some activity this fall.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Germag bet you know of a little Strawberry town by name of Ponchatoula.  My first 21 years was running up and down the Tangipahoa River with a rural route address of Ponchatoula.  Now live in Woodstock.


----------



## germag (Jul 26, 2012)

Luckybuck said:


> Germag bet you know of a little Strawberry town by name of Ponchatoula.  My first 21 years was running up and down the Tangipahoa River with a rural route address of Ponchatoula.  Now live in Woodstock.



Yes, sir! I certainly do! I remember when they first started having a Strawberry Festival in Ponchatula, back in the early '70's. It was a good time, but I haven't been to it in many years.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Jul 26, 2012)

Good folks. Raised in the south we were taught better. Something a lot of kids are not getting now a days. Not mine. The southern heritage continued in my home.  I still thank my parents for my raising and teachings.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 26, 2012)

I fully concur.  I've been on a free saltwater duck hunting trip, I've been able to help out a fellow wounded vet by donating gear, I've learned everthing there is to learn about brook trout fishing, bear hunting, duck hunting, and I've been offered other duck hunting trips by other members.  I've had folks put me on my first brookie, ducks, and soon to be bears.  I've learned how to look for indian artifacts, how to cook a fattie, and how I was incorrectly surf fishing the last three years.  GON has been the best hunting and fishing resource I have EVER known, and I'm 110% grateful for it.   I sing its praises to all of my friends.  If there's info you need and you can't find it on google, you  can find it in GON.  I fought in Iraq and Afghanistan as an Army infantryman.  Good people that I have met and hunted and fished with on this forum, they're what makes this great country worth fighting, and worth dying for.  Just a couple names.....FM Bear, HeavyNeck, Dana White, NC Hillbilly, Paymaster, Marlin 444, juniorbassman, tree cutter, CBV Jamie....and all others.  Thanks to ysou for all youh have thave taught me and experienced with me, and blessings be upon you.


----------



## germag (Jul 26, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I fully concur.  I've been on a free saltwater duck hunting trip, I've been able to help out a fellow wounded vet by donating gear, I've learned everthing there is to learn about brook trout fishing, bear hunting, duck hunting, and I've been offered other duck hunting trips by other members.  I've had folks put me on my first brookie, ducks, and soon to be bears.  I've learned how to look for indian artifacts, how to cook a fattie, and how I was incorrectly surf fishing the last three years.  GON has been the best hunting and fishing resource I have EVER known, and I'm 110% grateful for it.   I sing its praises to all of my friends.  If there's info you need and you can't find it on google, you  can find it in GON.  I fought in Iraq and Afghanistan as an Army infantryman.  Good people that I have met and hunted and fished with on this forum, they're what makes this great country worth fighting, and worth dying for.  Just a couple names.....FM Bear, HeavyNeck, Dana White, NC Hillbilly, Paymaster, Marlin 444, juniorbassman, tree cutter, CBV Jamie....and all others.  Thanks to ysou for all youh have thave taught me and experienced with me, and blessings be upon you.



This makes me feel good, but it doesn't surprise me in the least. Maybe at some point down the line you'll even have an opportunity to do the same for some returning wounded vet, or even just some kid that needs a hand up....and I know you'll jump at the opportunity. This is what it's all about. Thank you for your service, Kyle.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Jul 27, 2012)

We are all brothers and sister sportsman and adventurist, It is in our blood to help our brother or sister,,, or anyone in need for that fact of the matter. Then when it is all said and done,,, I find a big smile on my face from just the satisfaction of knowing I helped someone out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I fully concur.  I've been on a free saltwater duck hunting trip, I've been able to help out a fellow wounded vet by donating gear, I've learned everthing there is to learn about brook trout fishing, bear hunting, duck hunting, and I've been offered other duck hunting trips by other members.  I've had folks put me on my first brookie, ducks, and soon to be bears.  I've learned how to look for indian artifacts, how to cook a fattie, and how I was incorrectly surf fishing the last three years.  GON has been the best hunting and fishing resource I have EVER known, and I'm 110% grateful for it.   I sing its praises to all of my friends.  If there's info you need and you can't find it on google, you  can find it in GON.  I fought in Iraq and Afghanistan as an Army infantryman.  Good people that I have met and hunted and fished with on this forum, they're what makes this great country worth fighting, and worth dying for.  Just a couple names.....FM Bear, HeavyNeck, Dana White, NC Hillbilly, Paymaster, Marlin 444, juniorbassman, tree cutter, CBV Jamie....and all others.  Thanks to ysou for all youh have thave taught me and experienced with me, and blessings be upon you.





I`ll echo my buddy Germag`s post and say thank you for your service too. There`s a lot of good folks here. Lot of friendships to  be had here as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

Some of the best folks on the WWW !!!


I just wish Gerald would learn how to ID a snake . . .


----------



## germag (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of the best folks on the WWW !!!
> 
> 
> I just wish Gerald would learn how to ID a snake . . .



I'm 'a workin' on it, Bud! Maybe another 4 years of school and another 30 years of working with them and I'll do better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2012)

germag said:


> I'm 'a workin' on it, Bud! Maybe another 4 years of school and another 30 years of working with them and I'll do better.





mebbe . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of the best folks on the WWW !!!
> 
> 
> I just wish Gerald would learn how to ID a snake . . .





Me too! I seen one the other day that was stretched out across a 7 lane highway (or was that 7 cotton rows??) and it was breathin` fire and had 3 great big tushes in the top of each jaw, it`s eyes was so crossed that it wass lookin 3 different ways at the same time, and it was shakin that tail in the oak leaves soundin` like a tornado full of rattlers, and I was scared of it as bad I would be if Quack and me was runnin` herd and babysittin` a pack of 1 year old varmi, eer babies.  

What kind was it Gerald? It was all speckled up like a bluetick puppy.


----------



## sea trout (Jul 28, 2012)

hey y'all i finally read this whole thread!

it reminds me....if any of y'all are into watchin the pawn store shows on tv. !!! i am !!!
if you watch the pawn store family in louisiana. that store and the people seem normal to me. and normal to the people in the store.
if you watch hardcore pawn in detroit. it's entertaining to watch the way people talk to eachother and yell and fight over anything. but you know whats really crazy!!!!???? watch the customers in the detroit store when the yellin and cussin is goin on.....it's normal!!!!!
nobody is surprised that people are cussin eachother out in public!!!
i don't know i may be alone on this one but i think that is wild!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## germag (Jul 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too! I seen one the other day that was stretched out across a 7 lane highway (or was that 7 cotton rows??) and it was breathin` fire and had 3 great big tushes in the top of each jaw, it`s eyes was so crossed that it wass lookin 3 different ways at the same time, and it was shakin that tail in the oak leaves soundin` like a tornado full of rattlers, and I was scared of it as bad I would be if Quack and me was runnin` herd and babysittin` a pack of 1 year old varmi, eer babies.
> 
> What kind was it Gerald? It was all speckled up like a bluetick puppy.



 Man, I'm glad you're OK! That's a bad one fo' sho'! It's a speckled shakey tailed cross-eyed tushmaster. If you see that one again, run.


----------



## oldcsm (Jul 29, 2012)

i've met some really nice folks here too.  Most are willing to freely share info on catching fish which is a big help for those of us who can only get to the salt water a few precious times a year.


----------

